# 5914 2hp Fla? Which Vfd?



## HighWall (Oct 14, 2016)

Anybody know what the full load amperage is on the 2hp motor original to the Clausing 5914?  The plate on mine isn't visible without disassembling the machine somewhat and I've been working on a VFD order.  The sellers were asking what the FLA was and now I'm curious.


----------



## mzayd3 (Oct 14, 2016)

What voltage? Single or three phase?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm not sure it would be safe to assume that all 5914's came with the same 3 phase motor.  When you do actually set up the VFD you will need the actual FLA that is on the motor anyway. Would an inspection mirror help? Cell phone picture?


----------



## mzayd3 (Oct 15, 2016)

If it's three phase, figure 2.4 amps per horsepower at 240 volt.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 15, 2016)

FLA is Full Load Amperage
single phase:
12A @230v
13.2A @ 208v
24a @115v

3 phase:
7.5A @208V
6.8A @ 230v
3.4A @ 460v


----------



## HighWall (Oct 16, 2016)

I was talking to my electrician and we figured it was 6.8amps at 230v 3 phase, so I think I'll get a 3 horsepower VFD just to be safe.  Thanks for the input.

I am also trying to figure out whether I want to get one of the VFDs that feature Sensorless Vector Control, like the Teco CV-2003-H1 or stick with the Teco FM50-203-C, which is about $100 less.

Do the Sensorless Vector VFDs benefit those trying to use older motors like mine?  It was made by Reuland Electric Co. of Industry California, BTW.  I expect to just run the VFD at 60 hz while the motor and Reeves Drive holds up, but may eventually go direct belt drive and use the VFD for speed control if it seems less problematic down the line.  Since I will be paying an electrician to help me, I'd like to cry once and get something that'll serve well into the future.

I took another swing at it with the cellphone camera and managed to get a legible image of the ID plate.  It says the motor uses 6.2 amps at 220 volts 3 phase but no mention of Full Load.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 16, 2016)

If you are planning on going to direct drive in the future, then the sensorless vector drive would be worth the extra money.  The torque range is much wider on the sensorless vector.

6.2 amps is the full rated load.  That would indicate a 2HP motor.
.
.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 16, 2016)

The CV series will also give you more options for control as well as what Jim says.  The 2hp CV-2002-H1 is rated at 7.5 amps which should work just fine and you save about $50.

Personally I would go for the sensorless vector drive.   I have a Teco N3 (basically the same as the CV7300) on my Logan Lathe.   I also have a CV7300 on my wood jointer.  an FM-50 on my wood shaper and a  Huanyang on my belt sander.  I not a fan of the Huanyang, the FM50 is fine if you plan to run at full speed all the time but it will not accept a standard 3 wire control without external relays.


----------



## HighWall (Oct 17, 2016)

This has been most helpful.  I'll order the sensorless vector drive then.  Thanks so much.


----------

